# bamboo



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

im gonna get one of those household bamboo plants and see how it does in my tank.... any special care i should take so it can live?

i have 1" of gravel as a substrate


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Make sure that not the whole plant is submerged, the leaves should be above the water. Also avoid using aquarium salt.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah u deffinitly want a few inches atleast above water, cuz iv had mien totaly submerged beacues the ony way to do thaty would be to not fill the tank that high wich i dotn like imo, and mines doin ok butr i kno its slowly dieing, its starrign tto look not so healthy, so im getting it a flowerpot to bust it up a bit and try and figure soemthing out. good luck, i think i saw a really kool pic full of bambo about like 3" thick polls, really kool.


----------

